# Master Piu vs Master Olympic vs Master X light vs Tecnos



## Rob21559

Hi all, can anyone tell me the differences between these 4 frames. When were they made? Thanks!!


----------



## buckeyebarry

I recently purchased a master piu which the seller thought was a late 80s model.It had internal cable routing and 2 bottle cages. I contacted "[email protected]" with the number on the drive side dropout. She requested pictures also.In about 3 days she replied it was a 1999 model.I too would like to know the production years for the different models.


----------



## c50jim

Masters were/are Colnago's top steel frames. The different second parts of the name are just additions at different times. Master Piu was, I thought (despite what Laura at Colnago said) an early model, then Master, Master Olympic for a year or two in the mid-90s then back to Master again. Tecnos was the next steel model down the line from the Master. I've owned a couple of Tecnos and own a Master and there's not much real difference between them although the Master has one more fluted tube and is an ounce or two lighter.


----------



## gofast2wheeler

All made in Italy, with Italian steel tubing mostly. Master Extra-light rules. If you can get one and like steel as opposed to carbon, it's the way to go. Have one myself, unbelievable ride.


----------



## Rob21559

Thanks c50jim for the information!, I had a Master Olympic and now recently bought a Master Piu. The tubing and the pantographs on the frame looks the same. So it's essentially similar the same but have had a name change. Thanks again for the information.


----------



## Rob21559

I currently have a master piu and a mexico, love them.. Just wondering if I should get the master olympic but the tubing and pantographs looks the same as the piu..


----------



## Ride-Fly

c50jim said:


> Masters were/are Colnago's top steel frames. The different second parts of the name are just additions at different times. Master Piu was, I thought (despite what Laura at Colnago said) an early model, then Master, Master Olympic for a year or two in the mid-90s then back to Master again. Tecnos was the next steel model down the line from the Master. I've owned a couple of Tecnos and own a Master and there's not much real difference between them although the Master has one more fluted tube and is an ounce or two lighter.


I thought I read that the Tecnos was actually the lightest steel frame made by Colnago. The Tecnos had a weight limit while the Master series didn't, am I wrong? I assumed that the level of quality and ranking between the Tecnos and Master was equivalent, except for the weight limitation.

Slightly digressing but what about the Classic? I recall that the Classic was their base model, made of the Cromor-level tubing. Anyone know the ascending hierarchy of Colnago steel frames?


----------



## BacDoc

Rob21559 said:


> I currently have a master piu and a mexico, love them.. Just wondering if I should get the master olympic but the tubing and pantographs looks the same as the piu..


You have 2 great bikes but the Olympic and the Piu are pretty close, both being Masters. Go for a Tecnos and a Super! That would be a sweet quiver of some awesome steel bikes:thumbsup:

Would love to hear some more info on the Tecnos. I recall a source that stated it was the lightest of the steel framed bikes.


----------



## icsloppl

The Master Olympic was only made in 1993, though some have serial numbers placing them in 1994. The Olympic name was dropped after there was some "discussion" of naming infringment with the international olympic committee, making them fairly rare and with a cool story.

Tecnos up to the 2000 year had a 160lb weight limit. Those after had no limit. They are lighter than Masters and used EL-OS tubing for the earlier ones and "Tecnos 2000" for the later ones IIRC.

The early ones were well regarded for ride quality but apparently idd not have the descending prowess of the Master series.


----------



## Rob21559

Thanks guys for the valuable information, I will keep a lookout for a sweet looking Tecnos since it lighter!👌


----------



## boneman

*Tecnos*

Initial productions years of the Tecnos were made from Columbus EL/OS. It was then shifted to a Columbus drawn DB tube which was called Tecnos 2000. This happened before the year 2000 and continued after 2000. The top tube and down tube were externally ribbed in a x section profile different from the Gilco designed tubes used in the Master et all. I have a 1997 Master Olympic and a late 90's Tecnos made from 2000. 

The so-called weight limit was for the Tecnos made from EL/OS and was something that was done only in the US the the US Colnago distributor which pre-dated Trial Tir. Plenty of people in excess of that weight limited of 170 lbs rode bikes made from EL/OS which at its time was a top tube set.

I rode my MO as a daily rider for a number of years in Shanghai and while heavy, was the model for stable and confident rides. That being said, my Tecnos was my daily rider for four years in London. Sadly, I did not bring it with me when I moved to Asia. If I had to buy only one steel Colnago, it would be a Tecnos. Oh yeah, I ran Shimano on the Tecnos.





Rob21559 said:


> Hi all, can anyone tell me the differences between these 4 frames. When were they made? Thanks!!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Ride-Fly said:


> I thought I read that the Tecnos was actually the lightest steel frame made by Colnago. The Tecnos had a weight limit while the Master series didn't, am I wrong? I assumed that the level of quality and ranking between the Tecnos and Master was equivalent, except for the weight limitation.
> 
> Slightly digressing but what about the Classic? I recall that the Classic was their base model, made of the Cromor-level tubing. Anyone know the ascending hierarchy of Colnago steel frames?


You don't buy any of these for being lightweight anyway. Master uses a proprietary tubeset.


----------



## Rob21559

Thanks for the information!! Appreciate it very much, cleared certain questions for me. I had a Master Olympic too, bought it around 1995/1996 in Singapore, its Tange tubing though. Later I sold it and bought the Titanio. Regretted selling the MO. I wanted to get a MO for sentimental reasons but The Tecnos is better. But how does the Tecnos compare with Master X Light? Any idea about the present Master that's in production? Thanks buddy!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Rob21559 said:


> Thanks for the information!! Appreciate it very much, cleared certain questions for me. I had a Master Olympic too, bought it around 1995/1996 in Singapore, its Tange tubing though. Later I sold it and bought the Titanio. Regretted selling the MO. I wanted to get a MO for sentimental reasons but The Tecnos is better. But how does the Tecnos compare with Master X Light? Any idea about the present Master that's in production? Thanks buddy!


Master uses the fluted tubing for all tubes in the main triangle...Technos only uses one as I recall. Stays may be different also. Basically the Master will be a stiffer frame which is important if you are an aggressive or heavier rider. Both are great bikes though.


----------



## boneman

Yeah, those Tange Master's are not that numerous. I would echo BJ II's comments comparing the the Tecnos and the Masterlite. Much of it will also depend on your riding style and weight. Tecnos user population is clearly lower than that of the Master et al but for those who have both, many prefer the Tecnos.

As I noted earlier, for the Tecnos with Tecnos 2000 tubing, both the top and down tube are ribbed versus all the main tubes on the Master having the Gilco profile.


----------



## Ride-Fly

Bocephus Jones II said:


> You don't buy any of these for being lightweight anyway.


True Dat!


----------



## Ride-Fly

boneman said:


> The so-called weight limit was for the Tecnos made from EL/OS and was something that was done only in the US the the US Colnago distributor which pre-dated Trial Tir. Plenty of people in excess of that weight limited of 170 lbs rode bikes made from EL/OS which at its time was a top tube set.
> 
> ....If I had to buy only one steel Colnago, it would be a Tecnos.


I have an EL OS Mondonico that I feel is the nicest feeling steel I've ever ridden. I'll admit that I am by no means an expert in steel, since my experience is limited to alot of time on Nemo and SL, and a little time on SLX, Brain, Genius, Cromor and a few other lower grades that I can't recall. 

I echo your above statement. IF I could have only one steel Colnago, I'd want a Tecnos in EL OS. BTW, I am 185 lbs. I'm not worried about the limit. :thumbsup:


----------



## quikrick1

*Tube Profiles*

Here are some crude cartoon section views showing the basic differences between the Master tubes and the Tecnos tubes. I've never seen the Tecnos EL-OS, so I left it out.

CORRECTION!! The Tecnos has five creases. Disregard the sketch on the right.


----------



## gomango

I currently own several Colnagos.

A 2007 Extreme Power, a 1993 Elegant, and a 1978 Super.

I've also owned a Master Olympic, a Master Piu, a Master Extra Light, and several Supers over the last thirty five years.

Even a 1994 Bititan for a short period of time.

Loved 'em all for different reasons.

My favorite steel framed Colnago is my "Wordperfect" Elegant though. EL-OS tubeset!

I don't recall where it fit in the lineup at the time, but she is a fantastic performer.

Cool paint in the sun as well.


----------



## Rob21559

Thanks guys for all the information. I just bought a Tecnos over eBay, cant wait to get my hands on it.. I will upload the picture as soon as I received it. 👌


----------



## gomango

Rob21559 said:


> Thanks guys for all the information. I just bought a Tecnos over eBay, cant wait to get my hands on it.. I will upload the picture as soon as I received it. 👌


Congrats!

Pics when possible please.


----------



## Streetking

Does anybody here has some information about this stem?


----------



## 18usc371

Streetking said:


> Does anybody here has some information about this stem?
> 
> That's made by ITM, with a run designed to mimic the "Master" Profile. I had one on my 1998 C-40. I bought the stem in Italy. They came in different paint schemes, even a fake CF weave. This one to match to blue art decor (or whatever) scheme that was aslo on the Master frames at the time. The pop up frequently on Ebay,


----------



## Streetking

18usc371 said:


> Streetking said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody here has some information about this stem?
> 
> That's made by ITM, with a run designed to mimic the "Master" Profile. I had one on my 1998 C-40. I bought the stem in Italy. They came in different paint schemes, even a fake CF weave. This one to match to blue art decor (or whatever) scheme that was aslo on the Master frames at the time. The pop up frequently on Ebay,
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks....
Click to expand...


----------



## aureliajulia

So, which tubeset is used in the Master Piu? Not sure it was specifically stated, and I'm looking at a beautiful vintage frame set.

Also, anyone have an idea how much a vintage Master Piu frameset in excellent condition should cost? It's a stunning fade paint job with lots of chrome. And the geometry is very close to my new Pina.


----------



## MXL

gofast2wheeler said:


> All made in Italy, with Italian steel tubing mostly. Master Extra-light rules. If you can get one and like steel as opposed to carbon, it's the way to go. Have one myself, unbelievable ride.


:thumbsup:


----------



## bikenutzie

My '97 Team Rabobank Masterlight. I need advise. I have a small dent on the top tube in the fluted (diamond-shape) area. Is it repairable? Where in the Balt-DC area can it be repaired and painted?


----------



## colnagoG60

I'm in the same area, but when I bent my rear drop out, I was referred to "Bilenky Bikes" in Philly. Did a great job. If check with them.


----------

